# Làm sao để làm phiều lý lịch tư pháp số 2 nhanh và vắng mặt



## dichvuvisagap.com (19 Tháng năm 2021)

Làm sao để *làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* nhanh? Làm sao để làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 vắng mặt? Bạn có thể liên hệ với dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 của chúng tôi qua Viber, Zalo 0966.089.350






Phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 là một giấy phép chứng nhận người Việt Nam trong khoảng thời gian đang cư trú tại Việt Nam có vi phạm pháp luật và cấm thực hiện hành vi dân sự hay không. Phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 ghi lại toàn bộ các án tích từ trước cho đến nay dù đã được xóa án tích. Ngoài ra, tại Việt Nam còn lưu hành phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 1 ghi nhận tại thời điểm hiện tại cá nhân có mang án tích hay không?

*Phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* được sử dụng phổ biến tại nước ngoài nhằm mục địch bổ sung vào hồ sơ xin nhập quốc tịch, xin visa định cư nước ngoài, hồ sơ đăng ký kết hôn với người nước ngoài, hồ sơ lao động nước ngoài, hồ sơ mua nhà tại nước ngoài,….Người Việt Nam ở nước ngoài muốn làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp cần phải bay Việt Nam đến Sở Tư Pháp ở nơi cư trú để tiến hành các thủ tục xin cấp phiếu lý lịch tư pháp. Kết quả xin *làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp* tại Sở Tư Pháp thường kéo dài từ 15-30 ngày làm việc. Vậy làm sao để *làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* nhanh và vắng mặt?

Hoặc bạn có thể liên hệ với *dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* của *Công Ty Du Lịch Thanh Niên Mới *để có thể làm *phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 nhanh, vắng mặt*. Nhân viên của Công Ty Du Lịch Thanh Niên Mới sẽ thay mặt khách hàng tiến hành tất cả các *thủ tục xin cấp phiếu lý lịch tư pháp*. Chúng tôi đảm bảo cho khách hàng có thể làm *phiêu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* nhanh và vắng mặt.

*1. Hồ sơ xin làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 bao gồm:*

- Bản scan hoặc ảnh chụp hộ chiếu hoặc chứng minh nhân dân: chúng tôi khuyến khích khách hàng sử dụng hộ chiếu để làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 vì chứng minh nhân dân Việt Nam không có giá trị sử dụng khi ở nước ngoài.

- Thông tin cá nhân của người *làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2* như: cha mẹ, vợ chồng,…

*2. Dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 02 trọn gói bao gồm:*

- 02 phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 02 hợp pháp có con dấu đỏ của Nhà Nước.

- Dịch thuật tiếng anh công chứng bởi Sở Tư Pháp với giá 150.000 đ/bản. Dịch thuật sang ngôn ngữ khác chi phí cao hơn.

- Bản scan phiếu lý lịch tư pháp hoàn chỉnh gửi qua email hoặc zalo cho khách hàng. Ở nước ngoài, nhiều quốc gia đang sử dụng hình thức nộp hồ sơ online.

- Hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự nếu khách hàng có nhu cầu.

Thời gian sử dụng của *phiếu lý lịch tư pháp* tùy theo cơ quan yêu cầu thường khoảng 90 ngày đến ngày nộp hồ sơ. Đối với những khách hàng muốn làm hồ sơ làm visa định cư nước ngoài nên làm *phiếu lý lịch tư pháp* gần khoảng thời gian xin phỏng vấn tại Lãnh sự quán nhằm mục đích phiếu lý lịch tư pháp còn hiệu lực trong suốt khoảng thời gian xét duyệt hồ sơ xin visa định cư.

Trên đây là thông tin hữu ích giúp mọi người hiểu hơn làm sao để *làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 *nhanh và vắng mặt. Bạn muốn làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 02 vui lòng liên hệ:

*Chị An – Viber, Zalo +84.966.089.350 – Email: **nguyenhanhminhan87@gmail.com*

*Cô Hạnh – Viber, Zalo +84.903.709.178 – Email: **hanhnewyouth@gmail.com*



Hoặc liên hệ đến văn phòng của Công Ty:

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH THANH NIÊN MỚI*

212/29 Nguyễn Thái Bình, Phường 12, Tân Bình, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

Điện thoại: 028.62923422 – 0988.512.577

Email: support@visavietnam.net.vn



Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách !


----------

